# Drying Potatoes....



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

...I've never done it, I'm curious as to not only HOW you do it, but WHY dry potatoes? 

Do you blanch first?

Do you peel them?

How do you cut them, chunks, slices, strips?

How do you store them?

How do you use home dried potatoes? Share recipes.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

You can peel them if you need/want to but usually I leave the peel on ( more nutrition imo). Yes you steam them, cool in cold water then drain and then dehydrate. You can use a food processor, mandolin or a box grater to get the job done faster cutting them.
The reason I dehydrate is because they last longer that way.
Shredded ( hash browns) are covered with boiling water and then drained,dried slightly and then fried as usual.
Cubes are either done the same or left dried and added to soups
Sliced I use when I make augratin or scalloped by again using boiling water over them and letting them soak then drain and then add to the casserole dish like I would fresh.
I either vacuum seal them in bags or jars for storage


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Excellent. Thank you Genevieve.

Is there a particular variety that you prefer for drying and why is it your preference? 

I'm not growing them but there's currently plenty at the markets at decent prices now, white, yellow, red, Russets, Idaho, big bakers, etc.; which to dry, the cheapest?


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

lol I do them all. whatever is on sale!


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Genevieve said:


> ...I either vacuum seal them in bags or jars for storage


Got any idee what the shelf life of these would be?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

kyredneck said:


> ...I've never done it, I'm curious as to not only HOW you do it, but WHY dry potatoes?
> 
> Do you blanch first?
> 
> ...


I read the rule of thumb: if eaten raw, no need to blanch. (other than frozen vegetables, etc. which are already blanched)

Yes, I peeled.

I cut thick with the mandolin slicer. Better for me when blanched.

I have only used the potatoes once. In vegetable soup--delicious.

I have several quart jars; am saving since I have cases of canned potatoes in storage.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We use our shredded dehydrated taters as hash browns when we camp. Fast, easy & yummy. We use them in various breakfast casseroles that call for those preshredded bags of potatoes you find in the refrigerated section of the grocery store.


----------



## swinneyswitch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Dehydrated Potatoes*

Trying my hand at dehydrated potatoes. I have made potato flakes for mashed potatoes but will buy Idahoan potato flakes from now on. Dehydrated potatoes were fine, it's just too much trouble. Next try was dehydrated grated potatoes. Those are fine too. Third batch was cubes, I haven't tried those yet but will. For the best taste be sure to rehydrate well. I mixed dehydrated grated potatoes, dehydrated eggs, and dehydrated cheese for breakfast and it was very doable. In a SHTF situation, I will enjoy my breakfasts. I scrub but do not peel potatoes. Cut into quarters, simmer until aldente, then refrigerate overnight. Process the next day into cubes, slices or grated and then load my dehydrator up. Pretty Good Stuff.
artydance:


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't peel & I just slice or cut them up raw, steam them in the microwave until they change colors, dip them in water with lemon juice, then put them on the dehydrator.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I've dried and eaten a lot of dried potatoes and as stated - dried last longer, I have no idea how long they will last but suspect it is a lot longer than 5 years. The five year mark is the oldest I've eaten but they were just as good as the day I bagged and bucketed them.

You can slice and dehydrate them but they will likely darken unless they are at least blanched. Blanched and dried they resemble the ones you get in the boxes of "Scalloped or Au Graten" from the store. 

I now only dice(about 1/2 inch square), fully cook them then drain and dehydrate them, they rehydrate and taste better(IMO) than the sliced/blanched.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

tsrwivey said:


> I don't peel & I just slice or cut them up raw, steam them in the microwave until they change colors, dip them in water with lemon juice, then put them on the dehydrator.


I did learn one lesson--sadly for the brown-edge potatoes.
I wasn't leaving the blanched potatoes in the cool water long enough.
They must really be cooled to dehydrate.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

I use any kind of potato including sweet potatoes. 

I don't peel or blanch but after i slice a dip in lemon juice water so they don't oxidize and turn grey. 

I generally slice but sometimes make shreds which can be used for hashbrowns but also dropped into soups etc. 

I use them two ways, reconstitute or just add as they are (as long as there's plenty of liquid).

They're perfect for a big pot of Everlasting Soup in a DO on the wood heat stove in winter. I start with vegetable broth (made from veg scraps during canning season. Then drop a handful or so eah dried potatoes, onions, carrots, squash, peppers, garlic, herbs like oregano and rosemary, pepper a little sea salt, dried pot herbs like dandelion, dock etc.... Prebrowned venison or dried jerky. Whatever you have. Keep it hot and add things daily and you have everlasting soup : )

You can use Jerusalem artichoke or other roots instead of potatoes, dried queen ann lace roots instead of carrots,


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Jewel said:


> You can use Jerusalem artichoke or other roots instead of potatoes, dried queen ann lace roots instead of carrots,


I have been meaning to grow Jerusalem artichokes to try - thanks for the reminder.


----------

